
How do you even know this crap? - zdw
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/HowDoYouEvenKnowThisCrap.aspx
======
GordonS
> I think it's exposure. It's exposure to a diverse set of technical problems
> that all build on a solid base of fundamentals.

I agree with this - all the best devs I know have wide ranging experience, and
all know quite a bit about networking, Windows and Linux, which gives them a
solid base on which everything else is built.

Conversely, all the worst devs I know are intensely focused on very specific
areas and call themselves things like "an ASP.NET MVC guy" or "a PHP guy". By
limiting their exposure to other areas, some things that are trivial for
others cause them _big_ issues - they'll just stop work until someone else
comes up with a solution, or they'll bodge together some ludicrously complex
way to workaround what should have been very simple to resolve. The bigger
problem is that without that base knowledge, not only can they not _solve_
these problem, but they also don't know how to _find out_ how to solve them!

